# Any opinions on Garmin 530S gps/fishfinder?



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I am considering a Garmin 530S for my my boat. I plan to use the GPS for navigating Lake Erie and the fishfinder will be my back-up. The best price is $540 delivered. Anyone have an opinion on that or similar models which use the Garmin g2 Vision chips for detailed maps of Erie or other lake regions? 

For those recommending alternatives, I leaning against Lowrance because of my experience with a dead unit and that of others, including firends and OGF'ers with dead units or problems. I've read of HD5 qulaity issues recently during my info search. I am not sure of Hummingbird. I won't spend more than $600 out the door no matter what.

thanks.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

If you want my 182, i'll throw the chip in with it for $225 tyd.


----------

